# Shot the moon this morning



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Shot with a Canon SX50HS fixed lens Bridge Camera using a Monopod,stuck in the ground on roughly a 45* angle and resting on my chest while I was sitting/leaning back in a chair,temp was 35 degrees. If my wife would have looked out the window in the middle of the night she probably would have called the boys in the white coats.

dick


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Nice shot!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Astronomy photo of the month winner. Great job!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pic!


----------



## 7701mistyc (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice one*

Nice shot. What focal length?

Griz


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I think that works out to be 214fl, it's 1200mm on a combined optical/digital zoom of 200x on the Canon SX50.

dick


----------



## B4theStorm (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Moon Shot!!!*

Nice shot!!!!:goldfish:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful pic.


----------

